# MOTs in Portugal



## johnsi01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I realise there are a number of threads about matriculating cars to Portugal but my question is a little more specific.

If I bring my British registered car into Portugal for the maximum allowed 183 days and during that time the MOT runs out, can I get it MOTd in Portugal so that it remains covered under my British insurance ?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

johnsi01 said:


> I realise there are a number of threads about matriculating cars to Portugal but my question is a little more specific.
> 
> If I bring my British registered car into Portugal for the maximum allowed 183 days and during that time the MOT runs out, can I get it MOTd in Portugal so that it remains covered under my British insurance ?


NO, a UK registered car can only legally be MOT'd in the UK.

There are urban myths that a Portuguese MOT is valid, this is totally untrue.


----------

